# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Udhetim ne Europe me pashaporte shqiptare

## Brari

ermal  veseli eshte qytetar i shqiperise.
ka pasaporten e re.

a mundet ai te udhetoje drejt nji vendi europian duke shkuar fillimisht ne prishtine e aty me aeroplan drejt vendit europian? 

ose me autobus te linjave kosove-europe a mundet?

.

----------


## smokkie

Brar sta paska var njeri keti  :buzeqeshje: )

----------


## toni54

po ka mundesi te hyp ne prishtine ne aeroplan ...qe ka pasaport te shqiperis kuptohet se ju e keni te lire.....po mendoj qe po se ka edhe qytetar te presheves qe vijne shpesh e udhetojne nga prishtina..

----------


## zeripopullit

mese e mundeshme qe te udhetosh nga Prishtina ne vende Evropes sepse kalimi i kufirit nga ana jote varet ne dokumentin qe ke ne dore...

----------

